# Interesting read by NYPD Sgt



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Thesis written by an NYPD Sgt about the risk of a terrorist attack coincident to a large scale demonstration. Obviously written from more of a NYC viewpoint but a comprehensive overview of the threat and concepts that could certainly apply anywhere.



https://www.hsdl.org/?view&did=839418


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This is awesome, thanks for posting! Sharing widely.


----------

